# Can paper filters "go bad" ?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I recently got out my Chemex after months of not using it and made some coffee. It tasted much more papery than usual, and I can't really figure out why.

It's possible that I've just gotten used to the non-paper filter coffee I've been drinking lately, but the paper filters also smelt a little funny (was using an opened pack of chemex, bleached filters that I'd bought maybe 12 months ago)

Is this normal? I was storing them in a "cool, dry place" so can't imagine they've been exposed to moisture, just air.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Seems unlikely. Thoroughly rinsed beforehand I presume?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do they look ok, are they out of shape, maybe they have drawn I some moisture.

Any paper I leave out on the boat curls due to this.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

This happened to me once and I couldn't figure out why. Turns out I had actually been keeping the filters in my cupboard next to some spices, and they must have absorbed some of the flavours. They now have their own container and the problem has stopped.

Edit: just reread your post and realised I miss read 'papery' as 'peppery'. Woops.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

thanks for the comments. Yes, washed as always. They don't look any different, not curled up or anything. @jtldurnall your original comment is still potentially valid, it's possible that spices etc have affected them, will store them better in the future!


----------

